# $150 computers



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey guys, I have decided I will do builds locally for $150 without OS. I need hardware suggestions

Case 
PSU
Mobo
CPU
RAM
HDD
DVD ROM (burner)

I already posted my ad's (MySpace bulletins, and facebook comments/status) so it would be cumbersome to re-edit my posts about raising prices.

Needs to be able to check email/light game/internet/IM

TIA!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 11, 2008)

No offense but good luck!

Used Socket A or P4's maybe!


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 11, 2008)

Light gamin as in, Don't know if games will be playable on $150 and run well unless your talking about online games?


----------



## nflesher87 (Oct 11, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> Hey guys, I have decided I will do builds locally for $150 without OS. I need hardware suggestions
> 
> I already posted my ad's so it would be cumbersome to re-edit my posts about raising prices.



I hate to be critical but that wasn't very well thought out
Here's to hoping TPUers can pull through for you


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

Uber budget builds. And by light gaming, I mean those shitty games that are with Windows, and flash games, like miniclip.com

Can't be used, unfortunately


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 11, 2008)

well you can try www.tigerdirect.com and checkout the barebone kits if you don't mind they start at $99 or check out the parts; but if you want really good deal http://www.newegg.com/ you can get $10 1gb ddr2 memory and so on


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, the AMD Sempron + ECS mobo looks like a good barebone starter, and a $25 hdd, and $25 dvd drive would be perfect (and the onboard video)


----------



## omiknight52 (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah and don't forget newegg is even cheaper although its parts and no barebone kit I think


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 11, 2008)

Even if you are able to build anything with $150, you will not be making any profit...what's the point.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

Fastmix said:


> Even if you are able to build anything with $150, you will not be making any profit...what's the point.



Not in it for the money, but to provide people on a tight budget a computer


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 11, 2008)

Used, only option.  Check the BST for a cheap setup.  I think I saw a Semphron with 512mem for like $80.  I'll link in a second.


http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73495


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 11, 2008)

What about Intel Atom Mini-ATX rigs?


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4196646&Sku=S458-1298 B
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat....asp?EdpNo=3975881&csid=_25&body=REVIEWS#tabs
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3901538&csid=_25

If my mental math add's up, $149.98 total (after rebate)

Urbklr, iirc, the CPU's alone are in the sub 100 dollar range, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

I would be very careful. A couple years ago I started a business that sold($100) or gave away computers to people that couldnt afford to buy them for $400-600 in the stores.

I did 35 of them and got burned 34 times. The prob is with the people I delt with were not the nicest/most honest people. (thats why they were so broke in the first place).

Remember that whole give a fish or teach them to fish thing. Concentrate on teaching people how to buy/build their own.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

Well these are people in my age group (High school) 

People I know personally, so I don't expect to get teh burnz


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

lol, friends are the worst kind of customers (followed by 16-22 year olds)..


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

How so?


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

when you get to be as old as me check back and let me know how it went.


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 11, 2008)

As soon as they have a problem they will blame it on you.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

My friends know I'm a pretty honest guy, and I will let them know that hardware can fail, etc


----------



## BrooksyX (Oct 11, 2008)

All I can say is good luck...

$150 is pretty tight for even used stuff.


----------



## Fastmix (Oct 11, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> My friends know I'm a pretty honest guy, and I will let them know that hardware can fail, etc



We all need to learn our lessons in life first hand to understand....all the power to you.:shadedshu


----------



## vrm4 (Oct 11, 2008)

good luck man! that is a super tight budget.


----------



## Stephen (Oct 11, 2008)

I was intending on building a budget computer for $350 aussie dollars and that's pretty hard. Converting that is about $220 US. 1 australian dollar is only like 63 us cents at the moment.

that's be pretty hard for you to do looking at newegg now


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

I guess this idea = fail.

Might as well close this thread


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2008)

You got an extra $40 bucks? 







You can remove the 3450... and go for the 40gb HDD on tiger direct...then you will be in budget!

At least you have an am2+...rather than that 754...meaning that you have room to upgrade in the future.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> I guess this idea = fail.
> 
> Might as well close this thread



Dont give up so easy. Its not a fail, its always nice to help others even if you dont make lots of $$.
You could make more by talking them into upgrading. The main prob about selling to friends is if there is a prob it usually gets blown up into a much larger prob than it really is. Hurt feelings suck.

Dont give up so easy, try to mod your original idea into something that is easier on you.
(the cool thing about a forum like TPU is we are all trying to help you out)

*KTR, very nice find on the case!*


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Dont give up so easy. Its not a fail, its always nice to help others even if you dont make lots of $$.
> You could make more by talking them into upgrading. The main prob about selling to friends is if there is a prob it usually gets blown up into a much larger prob than it really is. Hurt feelings suck.
> 
> Dont give up so easy, try to mod your original idea into something that is easier on you.
> (the cool thing about a forum like TPU is we are all trying to help you out)



 Thanks for the motivation! 

I'm trying to help out people, but there is SO much holding back, it's unreal.

That is a pretty nice selection there, ktr. I'm digging the case! 

I'm not going to order these until I actually get someone who needs a puter, otherwise, if I had cash, I would order these and get a demo rig for people to see in person 

It is nice to have an idea of what you're building, so that's why I created this thread.


----------



## ktr (Oct 11, 2008)

You cant go wrong with a 16 buck case that looks that good


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

so true!


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I was intending on building a budget computer for $350 aussie dollars and that's pretty hard. Converting that is about $220 US. 1 australian dollar is only like 63 us cents at the moment.
> 
> that's be pretty hard for you to do looking at newegg now



You can build a fairly good comp for 350, providing you dont make a profit.

I just built a comp with the following specs for $400:

ASUS P5B DLX
e6400
2GB PC6400
Leadtek 256mb 7950GT
160GB Samsung SATA II
22x DVD burner
Case + PSU

Of course I charged more for it, as its a business thing, but I mean it only costed me 400 bucks and all parts were b/new.

@ OP:
You _can_ get a $150 computer, just dont expect to put anything fancy in it.

$45 motherboard/CPU combo with onboard GPU, $20 1GB RAM, $36 for HDD, $20 DVD burner, case + PSU is $26.

Total of 147.

Links:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811164057
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813135060
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136195
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106228
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231036

3200+, 1gb ddr, onboard vga, 80GB HDD, DVD burner, upgradability to PCIe gfx.

Done


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 11, 2008)

Stephen said:


> I was intending on building a budget computer for $350 aussie dollars and that's pretty hard. Converting that is about $220 US. 1 australian dollar is only like 63 us cents at the moment.
> 
> that's be pretty hard for you to do looking at newegg now



Hey stephen I have a heap of old parts here I was about to stick on ebay, you might be interested.  I will pm ya...

Sorry for the hj 

I personally do not believe that you can build a pc for $150.  By all means try but even the cheapest HDD's are around $40.


----------



## toloratedmeat (Oct 11, 2008)

YAY I have a good build for $150

Intel BOXD945GCLF2 Atom 330 Intel 945GC $85
2GB Ram$10
40GB HDD$35
Case? Easy!
1/2m^2 Perspex acrylic from HardWare store: $3-5
ISX 1/8 bolts, 1/8in holsters, 3in tall 1/8in wide metal poles : $1 for a handful
PSU: 20pin power brick:$20

How to make case:
Cut the Perspex to size. Leave plenty of room for the psu. About 5-6in
You need two pieces. Use a sharp object to poke a hole in each of the screw holes.
Using the guides you just made, drill 1/2in holes through both pieces to put your bolt holsters inside.
Now screw in the screws in the correct positions. Get the small metal cylinders and screw them to the top.
Now hot glue the brick to the perspex bottom and top. The brick should be exactly 3.2in and it will fit snugly.
The hard drive can be places anywhere you want. Mine is mounted on top. I have 3 levels though. Just keep screwing the 3in metal cylinders in on top of each other.

If you want any more than 2 levels, increase the bottom level's surface area to as much as you can.

How did i know this? I have the EXACT same build!
Added up:
$156 A little bit over but works!


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2008)

toloratedmeat said:


> YAY I have a good build for $150
> 
> Intel BOXD945GCLF2 Atom 330 Intel 945GC $85
> 2GB Ram$10
> ...



2GB RAM $10..where =\

A good idea if he needed a small pc, but there is no need as a large box can out perform it and cost the same.

Also might take some time making that case for all the diff people.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 11, 2008)

Tolorated, the ram you linked is laptop RAM.


----------



## Katanai (Oct 11, 2008)

Here: 

ECS GF6100-M754 Socket 754 Barebone Kit - AMD Sempron 3300+ 2.0GHz Retail, 1GB DDR 400, ATX Mid-Tower Case, 450 Watt Power Supply

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4196646&CatId=332

99$

You just need a HDD and you have a computer able to browse the internet and play 720p content + a lot of old games. You just need to look around, there are a lot of barebone kits that would be suited to this. Don't give up, if you want to do this just do it.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was referring to that kit, on the other page 

That would be a nice starter kit IMO. (ECS boards are alright, but their OCing is another story..)


----------



## Pinchy (Oct 11, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> I was referring to that kit, on the other page
> 
> That would be a nice starter kit IMO. (ECS boards are alright, but their OCing is another story..)



Lol they are good for $150 comps ^_^


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sure the clients don't/won't care about the overclocking ^^

Half of them dont even know what overclocking is, so it's all good


----------



## MKmods (Oct 11, 2008)

DrunkenMafia said:


> By all means try but even the cheapest HDD's are around $40.



I forgot to post this. If you need cheap keyboards,mice,speakers and Hdds ($27)check here. I have been using them for years (shipping is a bit slow but cheap)
http://www.justdeals.com/

http://www.justdeals.com/Items/GS_W...7200 RPM SATA 8MB Cache Serial ATA Hard Drive


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2008)

You can get a full system for 160$ at Tigerdirect. You can play WoW on it.


----------



## toloratedmeat (Oct 11, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Tolorated, the ram you linked is laptop RAM.



HAHA YEah. Its all neweggs' fault


----------



## Benno (Oct 11, 2008)

Toleratedmeat's build was alright, but you could get it cheaper if you bought a cheaper (and in some cases) better cpu than an atom  They're not really designed for full PC's like this.

You gave yourself a pretty tight budget, it would've been a bit easier saying $200 computers.


----------



## toloratedmeat (Oct 12, 2008)

Atoms are awesome! They are HyperThreaded so they have 4 theoretical cores. They work like a charm.


----------



## suraswami (Oct 14, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> Hey guys, I have decided I will do builds locally for $150 without OS. I need hardware suggestions
> 
> Case
> PSU
> ...



Hey if you don't mind I have some decent hardware that has no use.  If you want we can discuss in pms.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 14, 2008)

SimFreak47 said:


> I'm sure the clients don't/won't care about the overclocking ^^
> 
> Half of them dont even know what overclocking is, so it's all good


Are you referring to clients or friends? Clients=profit to which there will be none with your current business model. Aim low and don't over commit. Remember, you're helping them out as a gesture of goodwill.


----------



## SimFreak47 (Oct 14, 2008)

I figured "client" sounded more professional  I'm not too good with business terms. heh.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 14, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Tolorated, the ram you linked is laptop RAM.



LOL ...

Look at the ITX board he had linked to as well. 

@Sim

Look into some Socket A rigs. Can build a pretty decent one with $150, mobo ram proc vid card can all be had for $25 or less each. Add a 20GB hd and a Powmax case+psu, your build is complete. BUT I say up your budget to $225 and use KTR's shopping cart. Thats a pretty good build he put together.


----------

